# Some Good News



## Chateau Joe (Sep 2, 2009)

I found out Sunday that I won two medals in the NY State Fair Amateur Wine Makers Competition. My Pinot Noir won silver and my Chocolate Raspberry Port won gold.

Hopefully I will have some pictures in a few days when my medals arrive.


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats!
Was this your 1st competition?


----------



## St Allie (Sep 2, 2009)

Congratulations..

I look forward to seeing the photos.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats on the wins.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 2, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Congrats on the wins.



x2

sounds like you did good

although you lost some bottles to do it


----------



## Chateau Joe (Sep 13, 2009)

Tom said:


> Congrats!
> Was this your 1st competition?



Thank you everyone. No this is not my first metal. I took silver last year at the State Fair with a different Pinot Noir. I also won bronze in the Winemaker Magazine contest with that same Pinot. That is the bottle in my avatar and yes, that one was the first wine I have entered.

My medals still have not arrived in the mail  so pictures will have to wait till then.


----------



## BettyJ (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow - that is impressive! Have you (or would you) shared your recipe? I am very interested in the port. How long had it aged?

Great job


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2009)

Betty,
Love your pix (avatar)


----------



## Madriver Wines (Sep 14, 2009)

Tom said:


> Betty,
> Love your pix (avatar)


 Ditto on the avitar.
Way to go Joe. We have a few medal winners here. you da man.


----------

